# Smell removal



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

if you know anyone that has a carpet cleaner use it. If you have the removable floor I would take it out and hose it off.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Replace the trunk floor. At a very minimum pull it out and clean it until there is no smell left in it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Baking soda..rub it in where you spilled it all at then sweep it up the next day. I spilled gas in my car and it worked. Then again it was a little amount. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, sad to say that hydrocarbon smell is best removed with combustion. 

I'd contact the additive company and ask them what to do. Febreze, etc.will just mask the smell for a while. Maybe bombarding it with trichloroethane. Still probably cheaper to replace the affected carpets. 

Sorry...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe a little rubbing alcohol and *lots* of airing out. 

I had a gasoline container get hot and overflow in the back of my Subaru. It took a ton of airing out, but it eventually went away. We washed as much as we could out and masked the remainder with air fresheners until it went away.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Yuo. Replace the trunk liner. Wipe down the whole bare surfaces with some industrial cleaner/degreaser like Simple Green. Air it out for a weekend. 

That'd be my first thought. I wouldn't even bother trying to clean the carpet. Its shot. You'll spend more money and time than its worth. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Do the Fabrese thing and immediately trade it in....nah...that's not practical. 

Take the flooring out and wash it with a mixture of a half gallon of hot water and two good squirts of liquid dishwashing detergent. Rinse it well and you should be able to eat off the flooring. Liquid dish soap is excellent at removing greasy stuff and diesel is, well, just that!


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I guess I wasn't clear in my OP but the amount that leaked was probably only about 2 tablespoons.
The problem with taking it out is the fact that it's still really cold out. I live in an apartment so I don't have use of a garage. I will try some of the methods you guys mentioned this weekend. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

It has not been your week.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Remove the Liner spray with Simple Green and flush with water . Dry well repeat if needed.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Do what the others recommended, and then buy a large plastic tub to put your diesel 911 in. When I had my TDI, I kept my power service, a funnel, a 1.5gal can of diesel, a new fuel filter and diesel 911 in one of those containers kept in my trunk. I never had an issue with smell.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

good luck getting this car goin with a bottle of 911 in the trunk.

it might _fix_ the fuel in the tank, but everything upstream is still gelled.

save your money.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am a bit late to this party, but I woudl use one of those enzyme cleaners. They are odor free and "eat" organic compounds.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

How'd you make out, that was a lousy week.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> How'd you make out, that was a lousy week.


Yeah it sure was, other stuff happened unrelated to my car too... Lol. 
Haven't had a chance to try cleaning it yet, combination of busy and unmotivated. It has at least faded to the point where it doesn't make me light headed anymore, but it's still there. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Yeah it sure was, other stuff happened unrelated to my car too... Lol.
> Haven't had a chance to try cleaning it yet, combination of busy and unmotivated. It has at least faded to the point where it doesn't make me light headed anymore, but it's still there.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I hear you, we've all been there.


----------

